# Is the girl who threw the chair off the balcony pulling some kind of publicity stunt?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

She seems pretty happy about it and all the camera attention.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Oh she is definitely loving the attention. Typical narcissistic little twit. On the radio today they were saying that she was seen by reporters touching up her makeup before she and her lawyer left the building.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Her lawyer is saying she was 'peer' pressured into doing it. 

Yeah right....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

her album is dropping soon


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

vadsy said:


> her album is dropping soon


"It's Raining Chairs"
In stores/streaming February 25, 2019.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Many years ago I threw a sofa off of a fifth floor balcony cause I was too lazy to carry down the stairs. Maybe she is lazy?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yes for sure done for whatever notoriety she could get, it’s way beyond what she could have hoped for. Not sure where the cash in is supposed to be, nobody corporate would ever give her a nickel beyond some rag paying her for an exclusive....does a paper like that exist in TO any more?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JethroTech said:


> "It's Raining Chairs"
> In stores/streaming February 25, 2019.


sensing a Juno win, or at least a nomination


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It's a smash hit.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

She's a fuckin' idiot. How smart would she be about it all if that chair had to hit somebody.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Perhaps she thinks Jerry Springer is doing auditions.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bet she could fix a garage door


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Allegedly she is an 'influencer', which is a stupid fucking term.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Her attention grab is working. We’re posting about her...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Allegedly she is an 'influencer', which is a stupid fucking term.


Well, I hope what she had done would not influence others to try it. 

It was a miracle that nobody was hurt. According to CBC, two chairs, among other items, were thrown over the balcony.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I wonder who payed for those?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd think the more she smiles for the cameras, the more likely the courts will want to set precedent to prevent copycats.
Doesn't seem too swift.
Reminds me though, of all the things we trust that people are smart enough NOT to do. Rather naive of us I guess.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

zdogma said:


> Many years ago I threw a sofa off of a fifth floor balcony cause I was too lazy to carry down the stairs. Maybe she is lazy?


We did an old hide-a-bed off the balcony of a 4th floor apartment while moving. It was way too heavy to carry down the stairs and the kid didn't want it anymore anyway. We posted a lookout to make sure nobody got in the way.
It didn't even bounce, it just sort of exploded. Then we had to carry all the pieces to the dumpster........


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I pushed an old VW bug off a mountain once.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> We did an old hide-a-bed off the balcony of a 4th floor apartment while moving. It was way too heavy to carry down the stairs and the kid didn't want it anymore anyway. We posted a lookout to make sure nobody got in the way.
> It didn't even bounce, it just sort of exploded. Then we had to carry all the pieces to the dumpster........



We did the same off of a third floor balcony while in university, and we also posted a lookout. Ours didn't explode, and we didn't have to move it because the guys in the first floor apartment came running out and asked if they could have it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Copycat stunts are causing lots of pain and suffering. The show 13 reasons, and some fictitious reality shows. The list continues. 

I just copy my Mom the kitchen and Jimi on stage (poorly I might add. ). 

Those are contraband inserts she’s got there.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife threw an old dresser over our balcony once and broke my barbecue.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe she thought one of her dragons would catch it before it reached the ground!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

That is a serious charge so lets hope there is a prison time to go with it which would disqualify her from attending university anymore I believe she is studying dental hygiene. I was told once that if you drop a penny from the 15th floor you could kill someone below now a chair flying from up above crashing into a car how many folks and children could have been killed ( I would have charged her with attempted murder if I had the choice smug little bitch smiling like that ) and Lance that wouldn't happen to be at Black Tusk would it


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This infuriates me. Dumb girl ---- but poor chair. Isn't there a PETA for furniture? Everyone send me a $1000 and I'll start one. It can't be sillier than the the other one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LanceT said:


> I pushed an old VW bug off a mountain once.


Failed bump start? Uni Engineering prank? Getting back at 'em for WWII?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Her smug smirk and fake tits sure don't hide how ugly she is. Dumb twat.

Please excuse the unfiltered response...lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bet IQ is lower than what can be currently measured. Who dresses her in the morning? Instructs her which foot to put in front of which? How does she swallow without gagging? I have so many questions on how this person keeps living. I pray she never reproduces but there's a glut on equally dumb sperm carrying skin bags around.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

relax guys, we don't even know how well she can sing. she could sound like an angel and you guys are gonna look awful silly trashing her when she shoots up the charts

I'll be waiting for a Lil Pump collab before I pass full judgment


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> That is a serious charge so lets hope there is a prison time to go with it which would disqualify her from attending university anymore I believe she is studying dental hygiene. I was told once that if you drop a penny from the 15th floor you could kill someone below now a chair flying from up above crashing into a car how many folks and children could have been killed ( I would have charged her with attempted murder if I had the choice smug little bitch smiling like that ) and Lance that wouldn't happen to be at Black Tusk would it


Thankfully those hygienists chairs are bolted to the floor. My Pythonesque imagination sees a cartoon sketch of a certain young gal walking out of the building to do a media scrum only to karmatically get squashed ... by a falling chair.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

double post


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> How does she swallow without gagging?



I'm willing to bet that she has had lots of practice.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

colchar said:


> I'm willing to bet that she has had lots of practice.


I was betting that you'd be the first to notice that


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I was betting that you'd be the first to notice that


cuz hes a classy guy?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

A casualty of social media perhaps? More to follow....


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

leftysg said:


> Thankfully those hygienists chairs are bolted to the floor. My Pythonesque imagination sees a cartoon sketch of a certain young gal walking out of the building to do a media scrum only to karmatically get squashed ... by a falling chair.


Or an ACME piano...or anvil, perhaps?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

More like this


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

davetcan said:


> More like this



My grandmother used to say, "Any old port in a storm."


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


Her main problem in life is not being someone else.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


>



I'd let her give me a polish.....................


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So one of the bail conditions is she's prohibited from possessing any weapons.
Like she's going to shoot somebody, I don't think so.
Want to actually try to prevent her from similar offences? Prohibit her from possessing a smart phone or accessing social media.
Now_ that_ would have some deterrent value.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

jb welder said:


> So one of the bail conditions is she's prohibited from possessing any weapons.
> Like she's going to shoot somebody, I don't think so.
> Want to actually try to prevent her from similar offences? Prohibit her from possessing a smart phone or accessing social media.
> Now_ that_ would have some deterrent value.


But other people could just use their phones and post videos of her to their social media. It's almost like a lost cause these days.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> But other people could just use their phones and post videos of her to their social media.


Not good enough for an addict.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

JethroTech said:


> "It's Raining Chairs"
> In stores/streaming February 25, 2019.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

She is pretty high on herself. But I think she won't be smiling when she gets two years less a day. They will make a example out of hear. She deserves it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I bet she could fix a garage door


She might have a fifty year old boy friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Prohibit her from possessing a smart phone or accessing social media.
> Now_ that_ would have some deterrent value.


They would just appeal, citing 'cruel and unusual punishment'. lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Philisophical question of the day.

If a chair falls in a forest, and there is no one around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Philisophical question of the day.
> 
> If a chair falls in a forest, and there is no one around to hear it, does it make a sound?


it may not but it will certainly get a bunch of dudes riled up for the sake passing judgement and feeling good about themselves

"what the hell was that chair doing in the forest dressed like that?" "chairs don't belong in the forest!" "stupid chair." "yep, I'd let that chair blow me"


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> So one of the bail conditions is she's prohibited from possessing any weapons.
> Like she's going to shoot somebody, I don't think so.



Standard stuff. They also prohibit people from possessing crossbows, like they're a problem.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

LanceT said:


> I pushed an old VW bug off a mountain once.


You know what old bugs are worth these days, right?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Old VW Buses are worth a lot too. 

I remember when you saw old Bugs and buses all the time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it may not but it will certainly get a bunch of dudes riled up


Couldn't even work an 'old' in there? You're getting soft. It really must be valentines day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly trying to boost her Instagram followers


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Couldn't even work an 'old' in there? You're getting soft. It really must be valentines day.


truthfully, I'm not sure if everyone riled up is actually old

needless to say,.., "that chair looks more like a couch" "wearing that in this neighbourhood? must be asking for it"


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Failed bump start? Uni Engineering prank? Getting back at 'em for WWII?


It was the right thing to do.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

All I did was ask a question and I got four pages of replies.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> All I did was ask a question and I got four pages or replies.


you're just like the chair thrower....,


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Philisophical question of the day.
> 
> If a chair falls in a forest, and there is no one around to hear it, does it make a sound?


Why does it remind me of Bruce Cockburn..........


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you're just like the chair thrower....,


Nah, I hate attention.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Nah, I hate attention.


you and me both


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you and me both


Group hug time.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Group hug time.


it may be valentines day but imma have to pass


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> All I did was ask a question and I got four pages of replies.


yeah, but you gotta admit, at least mine was fun


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


I dunno, she doesn't strike me as the kind to want attention.

At 19 years old I'm sure those $8,000 boobs will come in handy in the dental hygienist field.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> How does she swallow without gagging?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny how the definition of asshole just keeps expanding.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Funny how the definition of asshole just keeps expanding.


Remember Goatse?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Remember Goatse?


yup. What has been seen, cannot be un-seen. Unfortunately


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


>


Needs to pull them outa there like he’s rip startin a lawn mower.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Needs to pull them outa there like he’s rip startin a lawn mower.


I hope that's not the voice of experience talking.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> She seems pretty happy about it and all the camera attention.


I've been away, what happened?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I've been away, what happened?


A girl threw a few chairs off a 45th story balcony in Toronto and made a video of it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I've been away, what happened?


How was the jail grub? LOL .Welcome back


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I've been away, what happened?


In the Catskills having a sleep again?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> I've been away, what happened?


Welcome back man!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Distortion said:


> How was the jail grub? LOL .Welcome back


'bout the same as always.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> We did an old hide-a-bed off the balcony of a 4th floor apartment while moving. It was way too heavy to carry down the stairs and the kid didn't want it anymore anyway. We posted a lookout to make sure nobody got in the way.
> It didn't even bounce, it just sort of exploded. Then we had to carry all the pieces to the dumpster........


Yeah, same. We had a guy in the parking lot on lookout. It didn't explode (luckily, that would have been a huge mess)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Remember Dave Letterman?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Keith did it best.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If you're gonna do it, be CANADIAN.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Case of 19-year-old #chairgirl returns to Toronto court. Lawyer says she has been expelled from school


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like her instagram has been hacked by a blow-up doll.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Once all the shit settles and she gets a green card she gonna hook up with Jussie an make hit recerds.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Keith did it best.


I loved how un eventful and routine that seemed. No hysterics or crazyness, just a 'hey man grab that end would ya?'

Then laughs like he would at a good one liner and that 'what next, where are my smokes' look right after. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> I loved how un eventful and routine that seemed. No hysterics or crazyness, just a 'hey man grab that end would ya?'
> 
> Then laughs like he would at a good one liner and that 'what next, where are my smokes' look right after.
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Only Keith could bring a touch of class to throwing a tv off a balcony.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the chick is an idiot, Keith is an idiot, anyone thinking Keith is cool for the TV stunt is an idiot


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> the chick is an idiot, Keith is an idiot, anyone thinking Keith is cool for the TV stunt is an idiot


To Keef's credit, at least he looked and made sure the way was clear before tossing the TV.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> To Keef's credit, at least he looked and made sure the way was clear before tossing the TV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


He also made sure it was near the garbage area.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oh yea, he’s a hero


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> oh yea, he’s a hero


Well he is Keef.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Well he is Keef.


well, you are a lemming


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> well, you are a lemming


Thank you for not imposing any gender roles on me.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> Thank you for not imposing any gender roles on me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hah, hardly


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> hah, hardly


Gotta make the best of the hand yer dealt.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Did she get to court yet ? What happened ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Did she get to court yet ? What happened ?


the judge gave her a record deal and her first single hit your favorite streaming services this morning


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

WATCH THIS! Chair Girl stars in new shock video


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Can't fix Stoopid.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

So she got her slap on the wrist at her trial recently. 2 years probation, 150 hrs community service and a $2000 fine. No Jail term. ‘MOCKERY OF OUR LEGAL SYSTEM’: Chair Girl parties after sentencing


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

incase you missed it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

although they should have probably held her execution in the public square, the justice system has failed far worse than this.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Distortion said:


> So she got her slap on the wrist at her trial recently. 2 years probation, 150 hrs community service and a $2000 fine. No Jail term. ‘MOCKERY OF OUR LEGAL SYSTEM’: Chair Girl parties after sentencing


#beautyprivilege


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> although they should have probably held her execution in the public square, the justice system has failed far worse than this.


Ya, I can’t defend this asshole...but it played to her favour that no one was injured, as it often does.

if Marco muzzo never hit anyone, that fateful day, he would have gotten a standard dui charge and none of us would have ever heard of him. Luck does play a part in punishment.

sickening how she’s using this to further her ambitions however. but I guess this generation is just that shallow to allow it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice frigging botox lips. Inflate to 30 psi?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> #beautyprivilege


Guess it's in the eye of the beholder. She's not attractive to me at all. I suppose my thinking could be coloured by the fact I think she's a moron.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> although they should have probably held her execution in the public square, the justice system has failed far worse than this.


They could have just thrown her from the same balcony while 6 of her friends captured it to put on Youtube.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I only hope that stunts like this actually backfire and provide infamy as opposed to fame. This should have a negative impact on her business efforts, not the opposite, but the very fact that some find this amusing and find her fake shit attractive tells me that's not likely.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Reminded me of the old Much Music tree toss.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Nice frigging botox lips. Inflate to 30 psi?


30 to the lips and 300 to the ass.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>



Cool, but in this case it would be all of us tossing our laptops and PCs out the window after looking at her overinflated face (and ego).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

wow,., it’s reading like a meangirls tweet storm in here.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> wow,., it’s reading like a meangirls tweet storm in here.


She wanted the attention and it looks like she is getting it.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

vadsy said:


> her album is dropping soon


Off of her balcony with her close behind-hopefully.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Nice frigging botox lips. Inflate to 30 psi?



Did you see the size of the ass on the girl she posed with after the court case ended? That fucking ass was bigger than the tires on my SUV. Disgusting, absolutely disgusting. But she was obviously proud of having such a huge ass. Normal guys would be turned off by it, but I suppose it does appeal to a certain demographic and one that those two seem to gravitate to.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_'The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin_'


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Guess it's in the eye of the beholder. She's not attractive to me at all. I suppose my thinking could be coloured by the fact I think she's a moron.


Her personality isn’t attractive...but she’s hot in a slutty way, if you’re into that (and I am!).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This thread is funny, not for her actions but the criticism of her looks from the socks with sandals crowd. I’ll skip the rest of the critique as to avoid hurting the participants feelings


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> This thread is funny, not for her actions but the criticism of her looks from the socks with sandals crowd. I’ll skip the rest of the critique as to avoid hurting the participants feelings


If you saw my toenails, you'd BEG me to put socks on with my sandals. /barf


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Her personality isn’t attractive...but she’s hot in a slutty way, if you’re into that (and I am!).
> View attachment 323976



Yeah she could definitely be the next covergirl for Cumdumpsters Monthly.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> Yeah she could definitely be the next covergirl for Cumdumpsters Monthly.



Where does one subscribe to that sort of publication?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Where does one subscribe to that sort of publication?


Ya, asking for a friend...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TheYanChamp said:


> Where does one subscribe to that sort of publication?





Diablo said:


> Ya, asking for a friend...
> View attachment 324025




I'll have to ask my buddy who subscribes.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh wait. Pornhub premium is free right now...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> Did you see the size of the ass on the girl she posed with after the court case ended? That fucking ass was bigger than the tires on my SUV. Disgusting, absolutely disgusting. But she was obviously proud of having such a huge ass. Normal guys would be turned off by it, but I suppose it does appeal to a certain demographic and one that those two seem to gravitate to.


Just following Kimi here. 










Diablo said:


> Her personality isn’t attractive...but she’s hot in a slutty way, if you’re into that (and I am!).
> View attachment 323976


Works for me.








As long as they're both over 18 it's sandwich time.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> View attachment 324034
> 
> As long as they're both over 18 it's sandwich time.



Yeah I'm talking about that disgustingly fat ass on the right.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> Yeah I'm talking about that disgustingly fat ass on the right.


Nothing disgusting about it. Not everyone is shinny like this.








tho I find this one appealing too. Anyway I thought the girl with the bottle was the chair thrower. The dark haired one is Chromazz, a Toronto rapper.. 








Marcella Zoia Went Joy Riding & Backyard Partying After Her Sentencing (VIDEO)


She doesn't seem too upset by her punishments.




www.narcity.com


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

The chick in the back looks sensible and already has a look of regret. I approve. The others.. well. 

Sent from my SM-A715W using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Most dogs who chase cars don't have the first clue about what to do once they catch one.

As for what's hot and what is not, there's no way to measure that. Personally I prefer a much more natural look, very little make up, ZERO artificial fragrances, that sort of thing.

These girls with the fake shit everywhere, surgery, too much make up, basically animated inflatable love dolls.....fill yer boots fellas. That's not my cup of hemlock.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nothing disgusting about it.



Oh yes there definitely is.

Not everyone is model thin, nor should that be the standard, but excessively fat asses like hers are not in any way appealing. The fact that she is constantly showing it off as if it is her greatest asset demonstrates exactly how pathetically vacuous she is, and shows us the demographic she is aiming for. They can have the disgusting pig.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> Oh yes there definitely is.
> 
> Not everyone is model thin, nor should that be the standard, but excessively fat asses like hers are not in any way appealing. The fact that she is constantly showing it off as if it is her greatest asset demonstrates exactly how pathetically vacuous she is, and shows us the demographic she is aiming for. They can have the disgusting pig.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


>



I am not talking about someone who is overweight. I have no issue with that. I could stand to lose a good couple of inches off of my gut (I need to move back to London - when living there I did so much walking that I lost a ton of weight) so I am not one to say anything about someone being overweight.

What I take issue with is those who have asses out of all proportion to the rest of their body, like that pic posted above of some alleged celebrity.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chair Pig.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think you guys are being too harsh. She probably volunteers her time to read stories to children at the library.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I think you guys are being too harsh. She probably volunteers her time to read stories to children at the library.



If by 'volunteer' you mean 'takes money' and by 'read stories' you mean 'suck dick' and by 'children' you mean 'wannabe rappers' and by 'at the library' you mean 'at the club or anywhere else they're willing to whip it out' then yes, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> If by 'volunteer' you mean 'takes money' and by 'read stories' you mean 'suck dick' and by 'children' you mean 'wannabe rappers' and by 'at the library' you mean 'at the club or anywhere else they're willing to whip it out' then yes, I wholeheartedly agree.


Ah come on man, remember, her lawyer said she was 'peer pressured' into throwing the chair. You should really have more compassion for the poor girl.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

But anyway, she wants any attention. Us talking about her on here is what she wants. Maybe this thread should be deleted.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> But anyway, she wants any attention. Us talking about her on here is what she wants. Maybe this thread should be deleted.


Nah, we'll just wait for the fat lady to sing, not the 19 year old model.


----------

